# Truck with audio gear stolen



## derekleffew (Dec 16, 2008)

Sent: Monday, December 15, 2008 12:22 PM
Subject: URGENT REPORT -- Audio West stolen tour truck loaded with equipment
Importance: High

PLEASE BROADCAST THIS INFORMATION IMMEDIATELY: 

AUDIO WEST owner Glenn Hatch reported this morning that his 26' FREIGHTLINER white tour truck with a gray cab, license plate no. GU91747 was stolen from his parking lot in Placentia, California on Saturday 12/13, 2008. 

Contents of this Audio West truck, contained the items below: 
Midas XL8 
Yamaha PM1D 
6 channels of 3K/5K receivers 
8 SKM5000 with KK105 capsules 
20 KM184/185 
Multiple d+b audioteknik speaker enclosures 
Multiple ATA cases - black, filled with equipment 

Please broadcast this information so that we can help one of our best friends in this industry. You may contact Glenn Hatch if you hear/see anything.
Glenn Hatch
Audio West
Owner/Engineer
670 S. Jefferson Street, Unit G
Placentia, CA 92870-6638
USA
g[email protected]
Office phone: 714.528.2285
Office fax: 714.528.9070
Cell phone: 714.920.7520
Pager: SKYPE: in-sanity42


----------



## teksalot (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm so glad someone already posted this, I logged in today to post it myself!

Thanks guys!
Roxanne


----------

